# MozillaFirebird 0.6

## doom.it

Ciao, ho visto che nel bugzilla c'è un ebuild per mozillafirebird 0.6

volevo sapere se qualcuno l'ha provato(l'ebuild dico  :Wink:  ), se funziona bene e come mai non è ancora nel portage?!?!

grazie e ciao

----------

## xlyz

funzia, vai tranquillo

----------

## Sym

Si può compilare con il supporto per le gtk2?

----------

## bsolar

 *Sym wrote:*   

> Si può compilare con il supporto per le gtk2?

 

Prova emerge -vp con gtk2 nelle USE, vediamo cosa dice... (lontano da una Gentoo in questo momento).

----------

## xlyz

si può, anche se dicono che a volte dia problemi (per cui non è stato inserito di default). direi di provare, alla peggio ri-emergi senza.

tra l'altro, ma che vantaggi da gtk2 su gtk1? io utilizzo smooth engine, che funzia per entrambi, e con un tema appropriato le applicazioni gtk1 e gtk2 sono praticamente identiche. c'è sotto qualcosa d'altro? cosa?

----------

## IgaRyu

scusa sarei niteresato a provarlo .. mi dai il ling all'ebuild per favore ?

(oppure ocpia dell'ebuild fa lo stesso)

----------

## xlyz

un antico proverbio cinese dice:

dai un pesce ad un uomo e l'hai sfamato per un giorno, insegnali a pescare e l'hai sfamato per tutta la vita

vai a https://bugs.gentoo.org

seleziona "query existing bug reports"

inserisci firebird nella casella in alto a destra (vicino al tasto search)

search ...    :Wink: 

----------

## bsolar

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> dai un pesce ad un uomo e l'hai sfamato per un giorno, insegnali a pescare e l'hai sfamato per tutta la vita

 

Che finirà in breve tempo per avvelenamento da mercurio...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## cerri

QC ha fatto funzionare java?

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> QC ha fatto funzionare java?

 

A me funziona regolarmente. Ho installato la versione 1.4.1 di Blackdown e non ho problemi. L'unica cosa che ancora devo sistemare è il plugin flash che proprio non vuol andare...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Yans

ho appena finito di compilarlo devo dire che e una scheggia di browser   :Cool: 

----------

## xlyz

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *cerri wrote:*   QC ha fatto funzionare java? 
> 
> A me funziona regolarmente. Ho installato la versione 1.4.1 di Blackdown e non ho problemi. L'unica cosa che ancora devo sistemare è il plugin flash che proprio non vuol andare...  

 

ricapitolando: istallate l'1.3.1 se istallate i binari (phoenix-bin o nightly build) l'1.4.1 se compilate i sorgenti.

----------

## shev

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ricapitolando: istallate l'1.3.1 se istallate i binari (phoenix-bin o nightly build) l'1.4.1 se compilate i sorgenti.

 

Infatti, ho dimenticato di dirlo. Ho usato la versione cvs di firebird, quindi credo che possa valere quanto detto da XLYZ  :Wink: 

Su debian con i binari infatti avevo problemi (però andava flash...). Non so se sia un caso, ma le prove direbbero di no.

----------

## xlyz

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Infatti, ho dimenticato di dirlo. Ho usato la versione cvs di firebird,  Su debian con i binari infatti avevo problemi (però andava flash...). Non so se sia un caso, ma le prove direbbero di no.

 

è un problema legato a quale versione di GCC viene utilizzata per compilare il codice. binari di firebird e 1.3.1 sono compilate con 2.95, mentre gentoo (e 1.4.1) di default usa 3.2

 *Quote:*   

> XLYZ 
> 
> 

 

a volte bisogna essere duri, ma d'altra parte l'indulgenza non aiuta a crescere   :Razz: 

----------

## cerri

 *Shev wrote:*   

> L'unica cosa che ancora devo sistemare è il plugin flash che proprio non vuol andare...  

 

Che prob hai? A me ha funzionato a prima "botta".

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Che prob hai? A me ha funzionato a prima "botta".

 

Nulla, ho risolto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## elpollodiablo

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *cerri wrote:*   
> 
> Che prob hai? A me ha funzionato a prima "botta". 
> 
> Nulla, ho risolto 

 

siccome sto avendo lo stesso prob (flash non va) potresti dirmi come hai risolto pls? ho fatto un giro su google ma non è servito molto!

ciao,m

----------

## shev

 *elpollodiablo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> siccome sto avendo lo stesso prob (flash non va) potresti dirmi come hai risolto pls? ho fatto un giro su google ma non è servito molto!
> 
> 

 

Nel modo più semplice: all'inizio avevo installato il plugin flash per mozilla, quello che mi indicava di scaricare quando beccavo un sito con flash. All'inizio andava, poi ha smesso di funzionare (credo per aggiornamenti miei o forse andava su altra distro, non ricordo  :Razz:  ). Allora m'è venuta l'dea geniale: ho fatto "emerge netscape-flash" e tutto s'è automagicamente rimesso a funzionare!  :Very Happy: 

----------

